# Different Spinach Dip



## Lifter (Oct 22, 2004)

Mr wife's favourite...

1 cup mayonnaise or Miracle Whip
1 cup sour cream
4 green onions, chopped finely
1 pkg Knorr Swiss Vegetable Soup Mix
1 can waterchestnuts, drained and chopped finely
1 pgs frozen chopped spinach, lightly boiled(2 minutes), squeezed dry

Combine all ingredients thoroughly, allow to sit, covered, in fridge overnight.  Serve in a hollowed out pumpernickel loaf, dips wel;l with fresh veggies or strips of pumpernickel.

Lifter


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 22, 2004)

here's one of my fav 
Spicy Spinach Dip

INGREDIENTS:
2 pounds pepperjack cheese 
2 cups half-and-half cream 
3/4 large tomato, diced 
1 red onion, diced and soaked in water 
1/2 cup diced red bell pepper 
2 cups spinach, rinsed and chopped
Pinches of Fresh basil (dry basil good substitute)

DIRECTIONS:

1.In a double boiler slowly melt the pepperjack cheese.
2.When the cheese is melted whisk in half and half until smooth and creamy. 
3.Stir in tomato, onion, red bell pepper, basil, and chopped spinach. 
4.Serve warm with tortilla chips or bread.


----------



## pst1can (Oct 22, 2004)

*Different spinach dip...*

Can I ask what "pepperjack cheese" is???? Sounds wonderful, I just don't know if it available in Canada....small wonder we travel to Michigan so often anymore. Thanks Pst


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Different spinach dip...*



			
				pst1can said:
			
		

> Can I ask what "pepperjack cheese" is???? Sounds wonderful, I just don't know if it available in Canada....small wonder we travel to Michigan so often anymore. Thanks Pst



Pepperjack cheese is Monterey jack cheese with bits and pieces of hot peppers.  It is so good on sandwiches.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Different spinach dip...*



			
				SierraCook said:
			
		

> Pepperjack cheese is Monterey jack cheese with bits and pieces of hot peppers.  It is so good on sandwiches.


Especially roast beef sandwiches!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Oct 23, 2004)

chefjr - that sounds remarkable!
and yes, pepper jack is truly amazing!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 23, 2004)

pst1van, pepperjack is widely available in the U.S.  Hubby's favorite.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 23, 2004)

mmmmmm, a grilled pepperjack cheese sammich, with sauteed onions and mushrooms.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 23, 2004)

Lifter, I can just see that recipe contained in a hollowed bread round with crostini rounds -- YUM!  I especially like the idea of water chestnuts!

azn, your recipe looks rich as can be!  Forgive a potentially stupid question, but why do you soak your diced onion in water?  (Getting ready to learn a new trick here [arf!]!)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Different spinach dip...*



			
				pst1can said:
			
		

> Can I ask what "pepperjack cheese" is???? Sounds wonderful, I just don't know if it available in Canada....small wonder we travel to Michigan so often anymore. Thanks Pst



Gotta ask what part of Canada are you from?  I live in Sault Ste. Marie, MI., on the Canada Border.  I go to church in Sault Ste. Marie, Ont.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Lifter (Oct 23, 2004)

I live in Stoney Creek, now a part of the "Greater City of Hamilton" to the collective frustration of us "Creekers" who did not wish this dumped on us...

On the other hand, I "get to" travel over the whole province with work....and am selling a job in SSM Ontario shortly that will demand my presence...why don't you PM me and we can maybe get together for dinner there, when it comes thru, there's a pretty good Italian place on the Cdn side of the line..?

Lifter


----------



## pst1can (Oct 25, 2004)

Goodweed...I am in London Ontario...about 2 hours from the US border...Detroit....and in the middle if you look where Toronto is in relation to Detroit.  Going to have to take a run to the border to get some Pepperjack cheese by the sounds of things!


----------



## debthecook (Oct 26, 2004)

Thats my favorite dip too Lifter, a real classic.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 5, 2006)

I make this recipe quite often. It is one of those good old standbys. Except t hat I don't cook the spinach. I just thaw the spinach and make sure that it is well drained. I also use the Knorr leek soup.  Recently when I made it I added a 14 oz. can of artichoke hearts, drained and chopped. The addition of the artichoke hearts make a great recipe even better.


----------

